# New Rikon lathe



## Dan Masshardt (Oct 4, 2014)

I noticed the new Rikon variable speed lathe at woodcraft yesterday.  

It looks really nice.  Variable speed and reverse.  

One thing that I've not seen before is a bed that's wider by the headstock and then narrows.  

http://www.rikontools.com/productpage_70-220VSR.html


----------



## jeweler53 (Oct 4, 2014)

I have a 70-050VS and I love it. Looks like this is the replacement.


----------



## MichaelD (Oct 5, 2014)

I've got one of the original 70-100 non-VS.  Team up with Rick Herrell for an upgraded tool rest and that looks like a nice lathe.


----------



## pesto126 (Oct 5, 2014)

any thoughts on price?  Its not on the website yet and I can't find any info online about it... speed ranges would require a few belt changes between turning and finishing even with the VS from the looks of things?


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Oct 5, 2014)

pesto126 said:


> any thoughts on price?  Its not on the website yet and I can't find any info online about it... speed ranges would require a few belt changes between turning and finishing even with the VS from the looks of things?



I think it was $629


----------



## pesto126 (Oct 5, 2014)

Dan Masshardt said:


> pesto126 said:
> 
> 
> > any thoughts on price?  Its not on the website yet and I can't find any info online about it... speed ranges would require a few belt changes between turning and finishing even with the VS from the looks of things?
> ...



Thx Dan...


----------



## robertkulp (Oct 5, 2014)

That's a beast. 115 pounds. I really like the 2-1/2" ram travel. Should make it really nice for drilling blanks.


----------



## hobbyist2013 (Oct 8, 2014)

Sweet looking lathe. Wanna buy that!


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Oct 8, 2014)

Correction. I believe it may be $650 normally.  

Woodcraft by me has it on sale for $550 this month.


----------



## Gethenet (Oct 16, 2014)

Reverse? Why would one need reverse?


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Oct 17, 2014)

Gethenet said:


> Reverse? Why would one need reverse?



Sanding.   I use it all the time.


----------



## lwalper (Oct 17, 2014)

Reverse? --- and for threading in the drawbolt for the collet chuck and Jacobs chuck. I put large wingnuts on the end of the bolt and run the lathe (on low speed) backwards to thread them in.

That's a good looking lathe. I like the beefier tool rest.


----------



## Old Codger (Oct 17, 2014)

I have both the Rikon 1220 VS and the Jet 1221VS and the big difference (in my mind...) is that the Jet has a reverse feature (always nice for sanding...) and larger/heavier bedways...  Both are GREAT lathes, but the price, feature difference is difficult makes it difficult to select...  I'm now looking at the larger VS Jet lathes just introduced to help me turn larger projects, but for a midi lathe...a real difficult choice!  Good luck and let us know what you think about your selection to help other turners!  Safe turning to you always!


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Oct 17, 2014)

Not to hijack your thread Dan, but have y'all seen the new Jet 1440? That may be my "larger lathe" investment...


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Oct 17, 2014)

Cmiles1985 said:


> Not to hijack your thread Dan, but have y'all seen the new Jet 1440? That may be my "larger lathe" investment...



Looks like reeves drive to me which amounts to a pass for me.

Also 400rpm minimum makes it lousy for a bowl lathe.    Too bad.


----------



## Signguy (Oct 17, 2014)

It is a Reeves drive. I was excited about trading up until I realized that. I'm guessing that in awhile we will see another model with the electronic VS come out.  That's gonna be nice!


----------



## pesto126 (Oct 18, 2014)

compared to the Jet 1221VS - the only major thing I see different is the speed ranges... Jet has that nice upper speed that the lathe can be kept on 90% of the time..

Jet: *Speed Range* 60-900, 110-1800, 220-3600
Rikon: *Speed Range* 250-750, 550-1650, 1300-3850

of course, not sure how much that matters considering you can save $250 this month on one... thoughts?


----------



## lwalper (Oct 18, 2014)

pesto126 said:


> compared to the Jet 1221VS - the only major thing I see different is the speed ranges... Jet has that nice upper speed that the lathe can be kept on 90% of the time..
> 
> Jet: *Speed Range* 60-900, 110-1800, 220-3600
> Rikon: *Speed Range* 250-750, 550-1650, 1300-3850
> ...



That's odd. I use the mid range almost exclusively. It seems that the high range doesn't have enough torque for drilling, or much else except for the high-speed light cut turning. The mid-range seems to be good for just about everything. I'll step it back for the occasional bowl and go to high for some acrylics. My mid-range goes up to almost 2000 RPM.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Oct 18, 2014)

lwalper said:


> That's odd. I use the mid range almost exclusively. It seems that the high range doesn't have enough torque for drilling, or much else except for the high-speed light cut turning. The mid-range seems to be good for just about everything. I'll step it back for the occasional bowl and go to high for some acrylics. My mid-range goes up to almost 2000 RPM.



I drill pen blanks on the high pulley every time   Plenty of power   

To drill stuff with a bigger forstner bit, I take the belt down though


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Oct 18, 2014)

Reeves drive scratches that one off the list. As for the speed ranges, I leave my Jet on the high speed range other than for bowls. I've never experienced a lack of torque with the exception of drilling something at less than 500 rpm.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Oct 18, 2014)

Cmiles1985 said:


> Reeves drive scratches that one off the list. As for the speed ranges, I leave my Jet on the high speed range other than for bowls. I've never experienced a lack of torque with the exception of drilling something at less than 500 rpm.



Try drilling a 1" hole in end grain walnut with a Forstner bit.


----------

